# JKD vs multiple opponents......



## jkd friend (Jan 6, 2008)

Can jkd be stretched to be trained for multiple opponents.


----------



## tellner (Jan 6, 2008)

Certainly. It depends on what your teacher has incorporated into his JKD and whether he's learned good stuff for dealing with multiple attackers. If he hasn't, either through training or OJT it won't. If he has, it can.


----------



## Bodhisattva (Jan 7, 2008)

jkd friend said:


> Can jkd be stretched to be trained for multiple opponents.


 
Fighting multiple opponents is bad juju.


----------



## mib2112 (Jan 8, 2008)

Any art can be trained to handle multiple attackers.  It may not be easy, and it may not be pretty, but 3 or 4 people jumping you at once won't be pretty either.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 8, 2008)

My JKD instructor trains and tests 2-on-1 and, less often, 3-on-1. It's not a good situation--he emphasizes mobility and lining them up so you're only facing one at a time, and getting the heck out of there if at all possible.


----------



## joeygil (Jan 22, 2008)

arnisador said:


> My JKD instructor trains and tests 2-on-1 and, less often, 3-on-1. It's not a good situation--he emphasizes mobility and lining them up so you're only facing one at a time, and getting the heck out of there if at all possible.


 
God I hate those drills.  I've never been so tired.  3 on 1 is completely insane.  Something someone did to me, when I was one of the 2 or 3 attackers, was to lock me up and use me as a shield.  Crazy stuff.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 22, 2008)

joeygil said:


> Something someone did to me, when I was one of the 2 or 3 attackers, was to lock me up and use me as a shield. Crazy stuff.


 
Many years ago in a 3 on 1 drill I did that to someone in Jujitsu :EG:


----------



## paulH (May 10, 2008)

joeygil said:


> God I hate those drills. I've never been so tired. 3 on 1 is completely insane. Something someone did to me, when I was one of the 2 or 3 attackers, was to lock me up and use me as a shield. Crazy stuff.


 
ive done a bit of Krav Maga and thats a trick they use in that a lot...

they do drills in that where you circuit train till your half dead... then they blindfolfd you spin you round and when the blindfold comes off 3 people come at you for say 2 mins or 3 mins... sometimes with a knife or bat or bottle...

very knackering stuff... but it did teach me that a lot of jkd techniques can be used against multple attackers... especially low line side kicks t knees... 

concentrate on your manourverability... try to limit theirs... knee kicks / shin kicks are good for this!...

try to line up the attackers so that only one can get you... use one as a shield if possible...

and NEVER take the fight to the ground because 2 or 3 v 1 on the ground you stand very very little chance unless you get up straight away...

so yes jkd can be used against multiples but ive found krav maga trains you better for this... but the simple direct and effective ethos is consistant


----------



## Imminent (Jun 3, 2008)

Its really easy to use JKD in a multiple setting if you remember the group dynamics, always attack the flanks and after initial damage, dumog the guy into his friends, preferable at their legs, switch flanks and repeat until finished.  Vu teaches some great stuff on this through his RAT.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 3, 2008)

Yes, Paul Vunak's system emphasizes it, which is good...but it's still a case of long odds!


----------



## Imua Kuntao (Jun 4, 2008)

All martial arts teach the idea for multiple opponents. If you teacher does not or dont know how then check woth his/her teachers.


----------

